# Tilt table use



## alsea1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anyone on the forum built a tilt table?
If you have would you share the plans?
After wrestling with my flock I have concluded for the safety of both woman and animal I need a better way to restrain them for maint.


----------



## Ruus (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't have a tilt table, but it's on my Christmas list.  I think UTenn has a diagram for how to build one in their free ag building/equipment plan list.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't have plans for a tilt table...what we did was take a photo of one of our local sheep farmer's  from several angles, measured...then printed off the photo and took it to a local welder here...all he wanted for pay was DH's side by side shotgun...good deal!!!!!  DH had already decided he liked the under and over better by then.

We're not spring chickens here and have bad backs...so the tilt table allowed us to carry on with sheep...when not tilted, makes a dandy chute for drenching them too.

When my old computer died...so did the photos on it...sorry I can't send you what we printed out for our welder with measurements.

The cost of ordering one from Premier or other places was wayyyyyyyyyyy out of our budget, so this was great for us and welder delighted with his gun

Go to the site Ruus gave you, and also google plans for tilt tables.  Good luck...and once you have one, you'll wonder why you didn't get one long ago!  Your back will thank you!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2013)

I haven't built one yet but I do have the link for the plans that may be the one mentioned above.

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/Extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm#Goat, Sheep and Rabbit Plans


----------



## Ruus (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, that's the site. Lots of good free plans there.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought a used one from a fellow Blackbelly enthusiast for $100! The man who made it is here in central Washington. I see his ads on CL. The same model I have listed for $700. I don't have any pics of it for posting...


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I really would like to get one. So many chores would go so much faster with it.
Maybe once hunting season is over we can get back to normal around here. LOL


----------



## Southdown (Nov 11, 2013)

I would be interested to hear how good they are.  The price was so high to buy them, so we decided to go the cheaper route and buy a sheep chair from Sydell.  We like it and it does help restrain the animal, but I still get a sore back doing hoof trimming no matter what (and calloused hands, for that matter).


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2013)

What we do here, is once the sheep is in securely in the tilt table, we sit on folding lawn chairs and trim their hooves...no bending over...some people stand and bend, but why do that when chairs are just the right height?


----------



## Southdown (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm scared of getting kicked in the face.  The babydolls are pretty mellow, but the Suffolk will kick and freak out.  I have to stand off to the side of the sheep to avoid getting kicked and then bend over slightly.  The tilt table sure sounds nice.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 14, 2013)

I originally bought one because I have a bad back. I'm with bonbean01, the fold out chair is the way to go!


----------

